# Colloidal Silver For URI?



## PrincessPeach9697 (Jun 16, 2020)

Hello! I have owned tortoises for years now and have a Sulcata with the beginning of a URI. My vet can’t get me in for almost another week as I asked for him to prescribe him Ceftazadime injections like I would normally for a tortoise with a URI. I have read some stuff on Colloidal silver on their food tho and was wondering if anyone had any luck with this? Or even putting it in their water as he’s become picky with eating since yesterday when his symptoms started.
Thank you in advance


----------



## zovick (Jun 16, 2020)

From my personal experiences with colloidal silver, you should save your energy and your money. Warm up the tortoise to 90 degrees in the daytime and about 75 at night, soak it in lukewarm water daily for 20 minutes, and wait for your vet to prescribe the Ceftazidime for the tortoise. Is there any chance he/she will give you the drug without making you bring in the tortoise first?


----------



## ZenHerper (Jun 16, 2020)

Please, please don't waste your money.









Colloidal Silver


This fact sheet discusses the safety and effectiveness of colloidal silver and suggests sources for additional information.




www.nccih.nih.gov


----------



## PrincessPeach9697 (Jun 16, 2020)

Yeah im


zovick said:


> From my personal experiences with colloidal silver, you should save your energy and your money. Warm up the tortoise to 90 degrees in the daytime and about 75 at night, soak it in lukewarm water daily for 20 minutes, and wait for your vet to prescribe the Ceftazidime for the tortoise. Is there any chance he/she will give you the drug without making you bring in the tortoise first?



He isn’t able to do it without seeing him first but he is trying to do the exam over the phone with all the info to help me before Monday so fingers crossed


----------



## zovick (Jun 16, 2020)

PrincessPeach9697 said:


> Yeah im
> 
> 
> He isn’t able to do it without seeing him first but he is trying to do the exam over the phone with all the info to help me before Monday so fingers crossed


How big is your sulcata? Hopefully all will be fine till Monday if it is necessary to wait that long. They are pretty tough customers.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## PrincessPeach9697 (Jun 16, 2020)

zovick said:


> How big is your sulcata? Hopefully all will be fine till Monday if it is necessary to wait that long. They are pretty tough customers.
> 
> Good luck with everything!


Thank you! He’s only about 6 inch shell diameter. He’s 5 years old.


----------



## zovick (Jun 17, 2020)

PrincessPeach9697 said:


> Thank you! He’s only about 6 inch shell diameter. He’s 5 years old.


That is a really small size for the age of the tortoise. Have you any pix of it to post to show how it looks?


----------



## PrincessPeach9697 (Jun 17, 2020)

zovick said:


> That is a really small size for the age of the tortoise. Have you any pix of it to post to show how it looks?


He was a rescue I’ve only had him since December. He never had any heat or uvb. But I also have another Sulcata is 7-8 and I’ve watched him grow up and he’s even smaller. He was taken care of absolutely perfectly.


----------



## PrincessPeach9697 (Jun 17, 2020)

zovick said:


> That is a really small size for the age of the tortoise. Have you any pix of it to post to show how it looks?


----------



## Markw84 (Jun 17, 2020)

PrincessPeach9697 said:


> He was a rescue I’ve only had him since December. He never had any heat or uvb. But I also have another Sulcata is 7-8 and I’ve watched him grow up and he’s even smaller. He was taken care of absolutely perfectly.


Just for a little reference for you... That is a really small sulcata for 5 years old. I just read that so I went outside and took this picture of one of my 5 year old sulcatas... 64 lbs! That's more normal for a 5 year old "taken care of properly."


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 17, 2020)

yep, me too. Big Sam is 5 years old and abt 50+

lbs


----------



## PrincessPeach9697 (Jun 17, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> Just for a little reference for you... That is a really small sulcata for 5 years old. I just read that so I went outside and took this picture of one of my 5 year old sulcatas... 64 lbs! That's more normal for a 5 year old "taken care of properly."
> 
> View attachment 297683


I understand that most are larger. Again.. my 5 year old was a rescue but my 8 year old is smaller and was taken care or perfectly. They can’t be outside year round as we get snow. I could list my entire husbandry but I’m not going to do that because I’m not here to argue or get defensive. Some grow at different speeds and hit their growth spirts at different times


----------



## PrincessPeach9697 (Jun 17, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> yep, me too. Big Sam is 5 years old and abt 50+
> View attachment 297706
> lbs


Yeah tortoises grow at different speeds. I take absolute perfect care of my tortoises and they all have a clean bill of health from the vet. There’s nothing wrong with them they are just growing slower than some.


----------

